# Dynamischer CSS-Import vs. statischer Import



## vish234 (7. Sep 2022)

Are these two approaches to importing CSS into React.js any different?

Dynamic import:


```
(async () => {
    await import("./css/responsive.css");
})();
```

Static import:


```
import "./css/responsive.css"
```


----------

